# Beamswork LED Lighting?



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I think there's a typo in the second one. I think it should say 96 LED's not 66 LED's. Each LED is .5wts and the whole fixture is 48wts so there should be 96 (same as in the first one). They are both putting out 4400 lumens. The only difference is the first one is 10000K/actinic and the second is 6500K. They both will grow the plants you are asking about. The only difference is the color temp and what one you like better. I personally have the 10000K/actinic fixture because I like the bluish look


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Do you have any pics of your 10,000K light? I also like the blue look.


----------



## DudeonThaCouch (Aug 24, 2014)

I bought the 10,000k first and liked it but have to say it washes some of my colors out.. then again my tank is all green & black with some drift wood. I prefer the 6,500k lighting and have had much better growth with it mostly just the hornwort though. 

So for the most part it's personal choice i'll see if I can upload some pics of each.

With the 10,000k you'll get a blue light mode for night, if you like and that can make your plants grow more "bushy" and compact. The 6,500k cuts down to only 8 LED lights and very dim in the second mode.


----------



## DudeonThaCouch (Aug 24, 2014)

So.. keep in mind this is a process lol I'm currently shifting from one tank to another and moving everything around. My tank is 21 inches deep with a 2 inch sand bed. The carpet plants don't grow overly fast or at all really I need to upgrade but everything at 14" does great.

Top to bottom:

*6,500k Light*

Mode 2, 8 6,500k LEDs

Mode 1, 96 6,500k LEDs

*10,000k Light* 

Mode 2, 8 460nm actinic blue LEDs

Mode 1, 88 10,000k white LEDs & 8 460nm actinic blue LEDs


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

24" is very deep. You're best using one of these:
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Pent-HI-Lumen-p/56367p.htm

Or two of the ones you posted.


----------



## CTWebb (Oct 12, 2014)

Would that one you posted be bright enough to light up my entire tank? And does that seem like a good deal?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It's easy to reduce light but impossible to increase it without buying another fixture.


----------



## DudeonThaCouch (Aug 24, 2014)

You can always go with the DIY and buy a cheap model and some extra LED strips to add in the fixture to make it brighter.

Any of the lights posted will light your tank and grow low light plants it's all in what you want. I got two lights because of wattage and color. 

6,500k is what everyone recommends for freshwater plants usually some recommend 10,000k but I've always kept 10s for saltwater.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> 24" is very deep. You're best using one of these:
> http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Pent-HI-Lumen-p/56367p.htm
> 
> Or two of the ones you posted.


 



CTWebb said:


> Would that one you posted be bright enough to light up my entire tank? And does that seem like a good deal?


I have that light on my 55 gallon tank (48"x13"x21"). It grows plants very well...I have several varieties of swords and crypts, anubias, jungle vals, wisteria, A. reineckii. I have some old pics, can maybe post more recent ones tomorrow. It will certainly be bright enough to light your tank, as its nearly the same dimensions as a 55. As for whether or not its a good deal, you'll probably not find any other lights that bright at that low of a price. In my opinion, they are the best LEDs for a hobbyist on a budget. I already have 4 lights from that website, and they are working wonderfully. (I did get one that malfunctioned, but got it exchanged without a problem).

Here's a pic from when I had the light for about 6 months:


----------



## CTWebb (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd love to see more recent pictures if you get a chance. Is that the only light you have on that tank? Also, I don't see it listed on the website so I'm assuming it isn't, but do you know if that light is compatible with the Beamswork timer module? If it isn't compatible, is there another way to automatically turn the light on and off, such as the basic power outlet timers?


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> 24" is very deep. You're best using one of these:
> http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Pent-HI-Lumen-p/56367p.htm
> 
> Or two of the ones you posted.


 It's this link and yes they do have an optional timer - it's in the item description


----------



## CTWebb (Oct 12, 2014)

Ah, you're right. I was looking at the wrong link when I was trying to find about the timer module. Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

glad to be of service


----------

